# Driver has my phone and I can't reach him!



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City. 
I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue. 
Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City. 
I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue. 
Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Next time take UBER LUX or Black, leaving your phone in a Pool ride is like leaving it on the city bus. 
Hope you have insurance.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Did you give him a tip when you finished the Pool ride? If he is a typical Pool driver ( any Uber driver that does Pool now should have his head examined) he will in the course of a day have as many as 60 people or more in his car. He wouldn't know who you are if his life depended on it. I had a chap leave his phone in my car. I dropped him in the east end. He phoned me an hour later, the phone was on the back seat. I answered and he said could I bring it over, I said no, but I would the next day when I got close to his apartment. I get there and I give him the phone and he gave me $ 100 bill. Some people are grateful and never use Uber Pool.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Your phone is probably out of the country by now. ( Just joking)


----------



## Ez2dj (Oct 11, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> Your phone is probably out of the country by now.


No sold on ebay.


----------



## FastEddie (May 7, 2016)

Trip histoty should give u name of driver Trip date/time & his name email Uber with this info and they should give u his cell # contacting Uber will as hard as getting ur phone back good luck


----------



## theitalian (Aug 4, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


Be nice and not rude. She is here for help. Contact Uber first trough your app and give the name of the driver and the exact ride that you took. They will contact him and after that they should release his number phone so you can directly contact him.


----------



## ManwBiGcar (Mar 15, 2016)

Call tlc or uber, man posting on forum would not help you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Most likely the driver will drop the phone in a police station convenient to himself.
It is then your duty to retrieve it.
Driver is not being compensated for spending time to bring you your phone. That's why, you shouldn't expect him to drop whatever he is doing and bring you your phone.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Go by the Uber office and tell them.

74 Washington St, Hoboken, NJ 07030

They can get in touch with the driver.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

easteuropeboy said:


> Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


Priceless


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you don't tip him, he has zero incentive to even look for your phone. Like it or not, you lost your phone and he should not have to lose money because you were careless. 
If you do get a hold of him, offer at least $20 if not more or else he "won't find" your phone.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Look for it on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Contact Uber. Check your receipt, there will be a way to contact Uber. Let them know you lost your phone. They'll handle it from there.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney (Sep 27, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


1) You took uber pool. was there some one else with you? if yes they could have easily taken your phone
2) Your are assuming you forgot the phone in the car. could have dropped it before you got in or after you got out of the Car. (*I was pretty drunk* so firstly you not sure where you dropped it and assuming it is driver because you see it all over NYC)
3) you are assuming the driver has the phone. ( a lot of times passengers drop something we don't look in the back until we get a call from the company telling us you left something by that time usually we have picked up at least one customer. 90% percent of the time customers pocket the item.)
4) don't make it our problem when FUBER is not being helpful.
5) This is a NYC forum your rides were in Jersey and if you took TLC car for a Jersey point to point then it is your fault too as we have no option but to accept a ride in jersey we don't see destination address but they dispatch it to us anyway. We are allowed only to pick up fares to NYC and the driver did you a favor if he dropped you off because he is losing money going the wrong direction. Be happy you got home safely.

Sorry Jennifer nothing against you just blowing off steam for all the customers who complain they left something in the CAR when they have no clue where they left it.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

You can't contact the driver because the number is not a "real" number, and it doesn't work. It's done to protect your privacy. You have to contact Uber.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

This is the third post I have seen about this phone. How many posts are we gonna have about the same lost phone?

74 Washington St, Hoboken, NJ 07030 = local office.


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

Somehow negativism rules...

PorkRollUberAndCheese has the right answer if you are not a troll.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


I've found that the best way to get stuff back is by saying "I have (dollar amount) for the safe return of my phone" but then again u took an Uber Pool 

On a serious note, seeing that it was all over Nyc means that the phone is probably between the seat cushions, he might go years without even knowing there is a phone there.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Just report it stolen so it cannot be activated on someone's account.


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney (Sep 27, 2016)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> I've found that the best way to get stuff back is by saying "I have (dollar amount) for the safe return of my phone" but then again u took an Uber Pool
> 
> On a serious note, seeing that it was all over Nyc means that the phone is probably between the seat cushions, he might years without even knowing there is a phone there.


haha i was just thinking that


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


1. Menu:










2. Select Trip:










3. "I lost an item"










4. "Contact my driver........"










5. Enter your number at the bottom.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


You lost me at Uber pool.


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> hesheiT a 100% Troll


I agree. But, you never know for sure. I would prefer to help, if he/she is in trouble. But, from the first glance looks like a troll..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


It's also likely he doesn't know it's in the car. Could have fell between the seat and the quarter panel. If it was still visible, a passenger would have taken it by now. Do like "Driving and Driven" said. Contact Uber so Mohamed knows he should go check his car out.


----------



## eagle88 (Aug 14, 2016)

he is not legally required to return the phone to you, he is only required to take it to a police precinct, I once found a phone on my car, I notified Uber, next morning I woke up with 40 missed calls and many txt from the customer, wasted one hour to meet the customer and return the phone and the AH did not give me a penny for the time I wasted, so I decided I will never return a phone to a PAX again, if I find a phone I will drop it off at any police precinct and wish the pax a good luck trying to claim it.


----------



## Ez2dj (Oct 11, 2016)

When I ask for help I get my butt handed to me, but when a pool drunk passenger asks for help...


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jennifer, 
This is a harsh reality what Uber has turned into, 
Good luck on retrieving your phone, hopefully one day Uber Will revert back to an earlier time when drivers were actually making money, and spoke highly about the company, 
Best


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Those two locations are in NJ and you comment in the NYC forum... if it was a NYC driver and he was doing point to point in NJ, he was already doing shady business(and is also driving for NJ rates LOL), your phone is gone, time to finance a new $649 iPhone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Did you give him a tip when you finished the Pool ride?


Sure she did.
A new phone !


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

So, many nice people here...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nothing ever gets found on Pool rides.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

easteuropeboy said:


> dude she/he/it is 100% Troll


I know, but I decided to be nice in the slight chance that this is actually real.

Took me all of 5 minutes to do.

I'll live.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> You said you were drunk and left your phone..I say its time to be an adult and go buy another phone.


I 'm officially 'calling' the phone dead and done, here is the eulogy. It wasn't a bad phone but it worked and was owned by a very abusive owner ( millennial ) and it just wanted to be finally FREE. Many phones have tragic endings but this phone was special, it ended its days seeing all the beautiful sites in NYC and met many interesting but cheap Uber riders along the way. Now it spends its the days stuck inside the back seat of a fading Uber drivers car. Never ever to be seen or heard of again.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Because it's pool someone else could have walked out with it.

However because it's an X/pool driver i give it 50/50 that the driver just chucked it in a 711 trash can so he wouldn't have to drive halfway across the city at an inconvenient time to deliver your lost possessions for free. He also might just be at at a job where he can't use the phone. Another possibility is that he's asleep and ignoring his phone. Don't take it personally but if you work all night you just have to shut off your phone and ignore it all day or you won't get any sleep.

the other 50/50 is that someone else in the pool walked away with it. There simply isn't time to check and make sure that every person in the pool didn't lose something.

It sucks but this is the situation that uber has created.

Don't lose stuff in uber cars, for the low end cars it's as good as gone, especially in a pool ride.


----------



## Jim1985 (May 24, 2016)

eagle88 said:


> he is not legally required to return the phone to you, he is only required to take it to a police precinct, I once found a phone on my car, I notified Uber, next morning I woke up with 40 missed calls and many txt from the customer, wasted one hour to meet the customer and return the phone and the AH did not give me a penny for the time I wasted, so I decided I will never return a phone to a PAX again, if I find a phone I will drop it off at any police precinct and wish the pax a good luck trying to claim it.


I just throw everything out at the end of my shift. If its valuable i wait 24hrs for notice n they have to come get it at a convenient time for me. If not it goes in the garbage. I had a similar situation to yours. Wasted 1 hr of work for nothing


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney (Sep 27, 2016)

Jim1985 said:


> I just throw everything out at the end of my shift. If its valuable i wait 24hrs for notice n they have to come get it at a convenient time for me. If not it goes in the garbage. I had a similar situation to yours. Wasted 1 hr of work for nothing


me too when was a newbie wasted time coming all the way from Brooklyn to drop off the phone to passenger the passenger acted as if i owned him a thank you. Used to make time dropping it off at the office but with all the rate cuts don't give damn anymore and from Now on going to drop it off at the furthest precinct from drop off especially if passenger doesn't ask nicely and come pick it up.


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Just have one more thing to order on Home Shopping Network and I can bring your phone back.
> Call your bank Jennifer.
> You now have 3 NSF's.


Sorry, I am from NJ forest. What is NSF? I am getting different answers from google.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

NJWanderer said:


> So, many nice people here...


Nice is an understatement


----------



## Rob Beauregard (Jun 22, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> Nobody from Uber is being helpful.


Really???? Now you know how the drivers feel!


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't tell u the times k have returned iphones to not even get a "Thank you". 

Same has happened to my cousins. Gtfo


----------



## UberYanNJ (Jun 1, 2016)

Rob Beauregard said:


> Really???? Now you know how the drivers feel!


You have to email them in the middle of the night. Its an 11 hour difference to India. All my questions get quickly answered around 2, 3 AM ET.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I never said I did that.
> You can't prove anything !


Oh that's right you didn't buy a ticket to fly to New Orleans


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I never said I did that.
> You can't prove anything !


Just tell her the truth what's that Big River down there by you begins with an M has a bunch of I's in it.... oh yeah the Mississippi River isn't that where you threw it? Come on it's got to be a troll. A woman late night taking pool losing her phone? Is it really is true God I just don't understand how somebody could be so stupid.... Some taxi cab driver is playing games


----------



## yankeesjets (Oct 12, 2016)

I remember the one time I left a cell phone in an Uber....It was such a nice easy process to get back.....I tipped the driver nice after the ride so when I noticed my phone missing after going through Uber support I was able to talk to him and first check that he found it and he did and I said if possibe whenever he can if we can get together and I would order an uber when he is ready from his location to come to me and I will tip him nice...told him know rush, even next day if he would like.....it was a very simple process and he did not want to take my tip but forced him anyways

It is amazing how riders can be and think it the uber driver's next immediate job to cater because they messed up......i have had a couple riders panic on me because something they left and for some strange reason I am a nice guy I returned the items, but of course no tips.....never again (it is not like I really drive anymore anyways) but never again if I did.


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

How does this person knows about this forum? Other then if you google it new jersey uber forum or even know that there is a forum. Even a lot of nj drivers don't know that we have a forum.


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> Okay she started three threads 2 hours ago got tons of responses but never posted again. someone is either testing to see exactly how messed up we are on this website or it's some taxi cab driver playing the game. It's all the same people saying the same things


Journalism perhaps? But, who knows.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

NJWanderer said:


> Journalism perhaps? But, who knows.


Yea could be.... God knows this website has a bad reputation for the treatment they give new drivers and such... that's actually pretty good thinking there I wouldn't doubt it if it is


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I tried to call the driver and it kept going to voicemail. He didn't return my call
Also, does anyone know when the Hoboken office is open? And what's their phone number? I live in Bridgewater and Hoboken is an hour away and I don't want to go there for nothing
Can anyone figure out where this driver is based from this information? This was on my receipt.

Personal identification deleted.


----------



## yankeesjets (Oct 12, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> Thank you for your help. I tried to call the driver and it kept going to voicemail. He didn't return my call
> Also, does anyone know when the Hoboken office is open? And what's their phone number? I live in Bridgewater and Hoboken is an hour away and I don't want to go there for nothing
> Can anyone figure out where this driver is based from this information? This was on my receipt.
> 
> .


Jen so where did you go in Morristown? Sonia13? Iron bar? How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

This site comes up in Google searches.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Come on with all that information on that receipt she can't get ahold of the TLC or Uber and find out how to get a hold of this driver


----------



## NJWanderer (Jun 20, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> Thank you for your help. I tried to call the driver and it kept going to voicemail. He didn't return my call
> Also, does anyone know when the Hoboken office is open? And what's their phone number? I live in Bridgewater and Hoboken is an hour away and I don't want to go there for nothing
> Can anyone figure out where this driver is based from this information? This was on my receipt.
> 
> .


OK.
One step at a time.

I might(or might not) be able to help.

Step one.
This (TLC) driver picked you up in Morristown, NJ and drove to Bridgewater, NJ. Is this correct?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JenniferP said:


> I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber.


Pro tip - don't get drunk and leave your phone in an Uber.


----------



## UberYanNJ (Jun 1, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> Dispatched by Danach (B02784)
> License Plate: T692603C
> FHV License Number: 5586118
> Driver's TLC License Number:


If you can wait till Thursday you can try the Somerset office. I don't even know if its still open; it was at the beginning of the month. Check my screenshot.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I only return phones of tipping passenger's. Needless to say, I've never returned a phone...errrrr, I mean I've never found a lost phone in my vehicle.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Help I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Your phone is gone. Like Bye Bye Bye!!!!

Other pax steal lost shit from uber's like it's free. Especially pool.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

JenniferP said:


> Thank you for your help. I tried to call the driver and it kept going to voicemail. He didn't return my call
> Also, does anyone know when the Hoboken office is open? And what's their phone number? I live in Bridgewater and Hoboken is an hour away and I don't want to go there for nothing
> Can anyone figure out where this driver is based from this information? This was on my receipt.
> 
> .


You are getting warmer. You just have to get to him before another passenger finds it, keeps it, and sells it. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm wondering if she will leave a tip next time.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


no tip right?


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

I didn't tip my Uber driver's and now I feel horrible. I promise I'll tip Mohammed well if he gives me my phone back. It has like my whole life on it.
I want to talk to Uber because emails back and forth are doing nothing!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I didn't tip my Uber driver's and now I feel horrible. I promise I'll tip Mohammed well if he gives me my phone back. It has like my whole life on it.
> I want to talk to Uber because emails back and forth are doing nothing!


 Now you know what the drivers have to deal with on daily basis with these Reps. How much are you going to tip him if he returns the phone? That's the real question. Moving forward you need to start tipping all of your drivers if they provide you with a good Service, as you do with wait staff and everyone else in the service industry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> I've found that the best way to get stuff back is by saying "I have (dollar amount) for the safe return of my phone" but then again u took an Uber Pool
> 
> On a serious note, seeing that it was all over Nyc means that the phone is probably between the seat cushions, he might go years without even knowing there is a phone there.


Well it also means he didn't throw it out the window and under a bus, too. Lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JenniferP said:


> I live in Bridgewater and Hoboken is an hour away and I don't want to go there for nothing.


Gee, that's exactly how I feel about returning phones. Funny how that works.


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

This is an example of how completely useless Uber customer support is. I just want the driver to contact me and I'm willing to pay him to return my phone. Uber sends me something unrelated and useless, like they don't even read what I say except that I want to tip my driver and tell me not to.

*Maria* (Uber)

Jan 31, 03:47

Hi Jennifer,

Thanks for reaching out regarding your trip with our driver-partner, Mohammed. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip.

Riding with Uber means riding like a VIP, and this means the driver should be customer service-oriented, focused and dedicated to making you feel comfortable. Thus, at this point that means having an entirely cashless experience. As of the moment, the app has no tipping feature except for uberTAXI.

The payment method that you select for your trip will be automatically charged and a receipt will be sent your way just after the trip comes to an end. Your driver keeps a majority of the fare and pays a small fee to Uber. You are of course free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any driver-partner who provides you transportation services. Gratuities are voluntary and if you decide you want to to tip, your driver is of course free to accept it.

Really appreciate you following up here, since feedback help ensure quality on the Uber system. It's insight like this that allows us to have eyes and ears in the cars. Feedback like this helps us work hard to get the best vehicles and drivers on our system.

If I can help with anything else, please let me know.

*Maria*

*Jennifer Peralta*

Jan 31 01:13

I left my iPhone 7 in Mohammed's Toyota Camry. I have tried calling the phone number that comes up when I use the Report Lost Item feature in the app. But it always goes to voicemail and I have not gotten a response. Can you please tell Mohammed that I would give him a big tip if he returns my phone? You can contact me through my dad's phone at deleted
Thank you


----------



## fishofewing (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha, you guys are brutal....I had a phone lost in my car a few months back, millenial couple who I distinctly remember not liking, going from Trenton Train Station to Mulberry St. in NYC (because SEPTA was striking and rates were too much). Well, turns out she had a sister that lived in Princeton, so after waiting 45 minutes in the Wawa parking lot, I gave the phone to the sister and got $15 and a homemade torte which was delicious. I'll at least make an effort, but would not go out of my way without some kind of guarantee of a tip. Just my two cents.


----------



## fishofewing (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha, Uber Customer Support is Super Sh***y, welcome to our daily struggle. It's really like pissing in the wind dealing with those gems.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

All items left in my car go in a golf course water hazard if i wasn't tipped. Lesson: Tip your driver you're riding at 1/3 what a cab costs and you can afford it cheapskate.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I didn't tip my Uber driver's and now I feel horrible. I promise I'll tip Mohammed well if he gives me my phone back. It has like my whole life on it.
> I want to talk to Uber because emails back and forth are doing nothing!


why don't you just call them on the telephone?


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

I think Uber support misinterpreted your _I left my phone in his car _message as _my driver took my phone hostage and demanded a cash payment._

Subsequently poor Mohammed has been deactivated from driving for Uber.

Way to go Jen!

PS. Dear Mohammed, please look between your seat cushions for your severance package and thank you for being a great partner!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

looks like the auto response doesn't understand the issue.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Jennifer you should probably black out your personal information along with your family's phone number. This is not the best place to leave it.


I have a feeling Jennifer's father will be getting some calls about the iphone 7 soon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Happyhead said:


> Jennifer you should probably black out your personal information along with your family's phone number. This is not the best place to leave it.


You need to delete YOUR post or at least take out the number from her quote as she can't delete anything but her original post. Same as anyone who replies to her post with the number.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You need to delete YOUR post or at least take out the number from her quote as she can't delete anything but her original post. Same as anyone who replies to her post with the number.


I seriously don't think she's going to be deleting or editing any part of her her post. Apparently this is the least of her worries on her priority list.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

My


Happyhead said:


> I seriously don't think she's going to be deleting or editing any part of her her post. Apparently this is the least of her worries on her priority list.


 point is you told her it was a good idea to, but you left her number in YOUR post. So your advice is useless as is.

I did ask the moderators if they could take it out.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for reaching out regarding your trip with our driver-partner, Mohammed. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip.

And they wonder why our customer service sucks !!!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Thus, at this point that means having an entirely cashless experience. As of the moment, the app has no tipping feature except for uberTAXI\

hmmm.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow sounds like they interpreted it that this pax felt bad and would like to send the driver a tip. So they don't take it and send her the canned you don't have to tip response. Uber disgusts me. Oh and a new level of stupid by cs uber.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I didn't tip my Uber driver's and now I feel horrible. I promise I'll tip Mohammed well if he gives me my phone back. It has like my whole life on it.
> I want to talk to Uber because emails back and forth are doing nothing!


How much you are willing to give for your phone back. You keep avoiding the question. 
$200 is a tip and so is $1


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is exactly the culture that's wrong in America. not be responsible for your own things and expect someone else to. Smfh


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

I drove to the Uber office in Hoboken today and I hope that this leads to a solution. I asked them if Mohammed turned in my phone and they said no. Then asked them to call him directly and he did not answer them. Then they were able to send him an email directly. 
I asked them if they could include that I'm willing to pay $50 for him to return it. They wouldn't include that in the email because supposedly the Uber employee would get in trouble. Instead they also threatened to stop him from driving if he didn't respond. Great, I want him to look for my phone because there's 50 bucks for him when he finds it. I don't want him to get scared and throw it away or lie that he didn't find it because he doesn't want the responsibility of returning it when I can't even tell him that I'm giving him a reward. 
I hate Uber and I'm switching to Lyft after this ordeal. Now I totally see why you guys are bitter. Uber is run by morons in every level. I don't want to get the driver in trouble, I just want my phone back. 
I'm going to tip my drivers in the future so don't hate on me for that. 
To add insult to injury, I had to park 4 blocks away and my visit to the office took so long that the meter expired and I got a parking ticket. Lovely.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I don't want him to get scared and throw it away or lie that he didn't find it because he doesn't want the responsibility of returning it


Too late, that phone is long gone. If Muhammed didn't find it, another pax did.

Just move on Jennifer and remember, Karma's a real *****!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I sure hope it's a nice phone. What kind it is it ?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> It has like my whole life on it.


Can't you just get a new phone and restore your latest backup to it? If cost is a concern find a used one on eBay - (unlocked).Yeah I agree it's an annoying money hit, but stuff happens. Beats spending your day running around town getting tickets.

I dropped my nice new sunglasses on a rock while hiking, badly scratching them. I swore, was mad at myself for bit, then bought new sunglasses and saved those for outdoor stuff. Point being I took the hit and moved on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ManwBiDiK said:


> Call tlc or uber, man posting on forum would not help you.


That's why I am convinced it's a troll. Mentioning pool. Complaining about a driver.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Contact Uber, they will give you a new replacement phone.

Just apply to drive, ask for Uber phone and agree to drive UberPool. 

Soon you will have a phone and know how much joy of Pooling from the front seat


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got him deactivated unless he finds your phone and returns it asap? unreal


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


LoL. Had this happen to me. I gave a very rude pax a bag to throw up in. He dumped it as he was getting out the car. Charged $150 and he left his S7 phone in my car. His cousin, who got the ride, called me. I ignored his call and my mother got a new phone.

EDIT: twice I returned pax phones (one was a 30 min drive) and they did not give me the reward as offered.

Another time I was offered $50. The pax was drunk and withheld the money in his hand. I reached over and grabbed it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I drove to the Uber office in Hoboken today and I hope that this leads to a solution. I asked them if Mohammed turned in my phone and they said no. Then asked them to call him directly and he did not answer them. Then they were able to send him an email directly.
> I asked them if they could include that I'm willing to pay $50 for him to return it. They wouldn't include that in the email because supposedly the Uber employee would get in trouble. Instead they also threatened to stop him from driving if he didn't respond. Great, I want him to look for my phone because there's 50 bucks for him when he finds it. I don't want him to get scared and throw it away or lie that he didn't find it because he doesn't want the responsibility of returning it when I can't even tell him that I'm giving him a reward.
> I hate Uber and I'm switching to Lyft after this ordeal. Now I totally see why you guys are bitter. Uber is run by morons in every level. I don't want to get the driver in trouble, I just want my phone back.
> I'm going to tip my drivers in the future so don't hate on me for that.
> To add insult to injury, I had to park 4 blocks away and my visit to the office took so long that the meter expired and I got a parking ticket. Lovely.


Troll!! But it's fun.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Troll!! But it's fun.


Dude, WOW! you just joined in December and your a " well known member" already. Either you must live on this site or your a Smith in the matrix.


----------



## Ez2dj (Oct 11, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> Dude, WOW! you just joined in December and your a " well known member" already. Either you must live on this site or your a Smith in the matrix.


Just keep posting you'll get there.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JenniferP said:


> Your driver keeps a majority of the fare and pays a small fee to Uber.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

bigdreamslittlemoney said:


> 1) You took uber pool. was there some one else with you? if yes they could have easily taken your phone
> 2) Your are assuming you forgot the phone in the car. could have dropped it before you got in or after you got out of the Car. (*I was pretty drunk* so firstly you not sure where you dropped it and assuming it is driver because you see it all over NYC)
> 3) you are assuming the driver has the phone. ( a lot of times passengers drop something we don't look in the back until we get a call from the company telling us you left something by that time usually we have picked up at least one customer. 90% percent of the time customers pocket the item.)
> 4) don't make it our problem when FUBER is not being helpful.
> ...


Agreed. They could have lost it anywhere, and now trying to scam a driver. I put nothing past some of these scamming, scab, entitled riders.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Got him deactivated unless he finds your phone and returns it asap? unreal


I saw that too. Classy.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> Sorry I think he is busy with your nude pic that he found in your phone  Btw did you tip him ? I mean puked in his car?


Hey! That gives me an idea what to do with the next phone that one of the little hotties leave in the car. So far all the phones left in the car have been guys.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

eagle88 said:


> he is not legally required to return the phone to you, he is only required to take it to a police precinct, I once found a phone on my car, I notified Uber, next morning I woke up with 40 missed calls and many txt from the customer, wasted one hour to meet the customer and return the phone and the AH did not give me a penny for the time I wasted, so I decided I will never return a phone to a PAX again, if I find a phone I will drop it off at any police precinct and wish the pax a good luck trying to claim it.


Yes, you prove what my dad said years ago, and is so true, "You can't be good to people, no matter what you do for them, YOU CANT BE GOOD TO PEOPLE!". I thought it was funny when I was a kid, but now I see he was right on target.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> I can't tell u the times k have returned iphones to not even get a "Thank you".
> 
> Same has happened to my cousins. Gtfo


I have returned 3 phones. Got $15 for the first, $10 on the second, and zero on the third. Dropped lady off at airport, she later calls, says her wallet is in the car. It is, right there on the seat. I have a 10 mile trip back to terminal, she says look for a "hefty" tip . Check the Lyft statement next morning. Zero. I think this is an opportunity for me use the "C" word. Man I hate about 3% of the riders.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Yes, you prove what my dad said years ago, and is so true, "You can't be good to people, no matter what you do for them, YOU CANT BE GOOD TO PEOPLE!". I thought it was funny when I was a kid, but now I see he was right on target.


Your dad sounds pretty cynical. Mine was a little better. "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I drove to the Uber office in Hoboken today and I hope that this leads to a solution. I asked them if Mohammed turned in my phone and they said no. Then asked them to call him directly and he did not answer them. Then they were able to send him an email directly.
> I asked them if they could include that I'm willing to pay $50 for him to return it. They wouldn't include that in the email because supposedly the Uber employee would get in trouble. Instead they also threatened to stop him from driving if he didn't respond. Great, I want him to look for my phone because there's 50 bucks for him when he finds it. I don't want him to get scared and throw it away or lie that he didn't find it because he doesn't want the responsibility of returning it when I can't even tell him that I'm giving him a reward.
> I hate Uber and I'm switching to Lyft after this ordeal. Now I totally see why you guys are bitter. Uber is run by morons in every level. I don't want to get the driver in trouble, I just want my phone back.
> I'm going to tip my drivers in the future so don't hate on me for that.
> To add insult to injury, I had to park 4 blocks away and my visit to the office took so long that the meter expired and I got a parking ticket. Lovely.


A reputable cab company would never pull this on you, Most municipalities require cab companies to have a local lost or found office, there's virtually never a cost to pick things up. (unless you have to pay to have it driven back to you)

You're a victim of Uber's insane policies that contradict how these things have worked for over a century, yes over a century.

Cab companies have always had a lost and found office of some sort and most municipal rules require one.


----------



## Ez2dj (Oct 11, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> I have returned 3 phones. Got $15 for the first, $10 on the second, and zero on the third. Dropped lady off at airport, she later calls, says her wallet is in the car. It is, right there on the seat. I have a 10 mile trip back to terminal, she says look for a "hefty" tip . Check the Lyft statement next morning. Zero. I think this is an opportunity for me use the "C" word. Man I hate about 3% of the riders.


Damn bro.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A reputable cab company would never pull this on you, Most municipalities require cab companies to have a local lost or found office, there's virtually never a cost to pick things up. (unless you have to pay to have it driven back to you)
> 
> You're a victim of Uber's insane policies that contradict how these things have worked for over a century, yes over a century.
> 
> Cab companies have always had a lost and found office of some sort and most municipal rules require one.


U get what you pay for... she was cheaply using Uber pool..


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


What phone? Ironically my wife is enjoying her new phone I got her  She shows it off to all her friends in Morristown & New Brunswick.


----------



## cathy2011 (Feb 1, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A reputable cab company would never pull this on you, Most municipalities require cab companies to have a local lost or found office, there's virtually never a cost to pick things up. (unless you have to pay to have it driven back to you)
> 
> You're a victim of Uber's insane policies that contradict how these things have worked for over a century, yes over a century.
> 
> Cab companies have always had a lost and found office of some sort and most municipal rules require one.


----------



## cathy2011 (Feb 1, 2017)

That's total Bullshit, I lost my phone in a cab in Chicago, driver wanted 125 bucks to bring it back. Told him keep it, deactivated it, had a new one fed ex the next day.... it was a company phone.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Many might think I sound harsh but I had a millennial female leave her phone in my car and act this exact way. mind you I do this part time and was home with my family. did not drive that car the next day so I had no idea. Till I got threats of deactivation over this careless girl. So that is y i dont feel bad for op.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cathy2011 said:


> That's total Bullshit, I lost my phone in a cab in Chicago, driver wanted 125 bucks to bring it back. Told him keep it, deactivated it, had a new one fed ex the next day.... it was a company phone.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A _*reputable*_ cab company would never pull this on you


Please don't misquote me sir...
Obviously you weren't in a reputable taxi.









Not a reputable cab company









Looks A OK to me...

Know the difference.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

"A millennial" lol is that what you call us. Did one of your grandkids teach you that word after they showed you how to connect to iTunes for the 5th time?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> Dude, WOW! you just joined in December and your a " well known member" already. Either you must live on this site or your a Smith in the matrix.


I'm very proud of my accomplishments!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Thanks for reaching out regarding your trip with our driver-partner, Mohammed. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip.
> 
> And they wonder why our customer service sucks !!!


i can't believe uber would go out of their way to remind pax not to tip. the response letter make it seem like the driver gets majority of the fare and that the driver is well taken care of financially.

on another note, i think many posters on here are being a little too mean to OP without having met her. only Mo the driver would know.

JenniferP> did u leave a voicemail message with Mo the driver with an award amount for the phone return? usually money talks and should get more action.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

BbKtKeanu said:


> "A millennial" lol is that what you call us. Did one of your grandkids teach you that word after they showed you how to connect to iTunes for the 5th time?


 no i am in my 30's and i am a director of social media for a major car company. i just know the entitled youth well. they expect others to be responsible for them and their property.


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

I got my phone back! Thanks guys. 
Mohammed stopped by the restaurant I work at and personally delivered my phone. Yes I gave him a $50 reward like I promised because he drove all the way from New York City to Somerset just to give me my phone back. 
I now feel terrible for stiffing my Uber drivers and I'm going to take Lyft from now on since I personally witnessed how inept the Uber customer service is. 
3 emails with useless responses, several phone calls with no response, a trip to Hoboken (and a parking ticket), and I finally got my phone back


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> I have returned 3 phones. Got $15 for the first, $10 on the second, and zero on the third. Dropped lady off at airport, she later calls, says her wallet is in the car. It is, right there on the seat. I have a 10 mile trip back to terminal, she says look for a "hefty" tip . Check the Lyft statement next morning. Zero. I think this is an opportunity for me use the "C" word. Man I hate about 3% of the riders.


Contact Lyft and have her rating changed to 1 Star. She should be held accountable for her promise:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/can-i-change-a-lyft-paxs-rating.137662/


----------



## uber_fu (Nov 30, 2016)

Pool riders don't get their stuff back. Pool riders not getting their stuff back means more earnings for our partners.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Man, some of you guys are just brutal. Jennifer seems OK in my book...she's just one of the 98% of customers who have been trained not to tip Uber drivers. And can't blame her for taking Uber Pool..a service readily available to her. Blame Uber, and stop transferring your anger to passengers. Anyway, glad she got her phone back..


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

rhodytarheel said:


> Man, some of you guys are just brutal. Jennifer seems OK in my book...she's just one of the 98% of customers who have been trained not to tip Uber drivers. And can't blame her for taking Uber Pool..a service readily available to her. Blame Uber, and stop transferring your anger to passengers. Anyway, glad she got her phone back..


 demanding she get her phone she carelessly left behind or the guy should be deactivated is what is to blame, not for taking pool. i have had drunks expect i gather them up and lead them to their doors with their belongings. why cant people be responsible for themselves? i understand mistakes happen but you go about it in an entirely different way.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> demanding she get her phone she carelessly left behind or the guy should be deactivated is what is to blame, not for taking pool. i have had drunks expect i gather them up and lead them to their doors with their belongings. why cant people be responsible for themselves? i understand mistakes happen but you go about it in an entirely different way.


When did she ever demand that the guy should be deactivated? She said repeatedly she just wanted her phone back, and was willing to tip him for it...it was Uber that threatened to deactivate him, not her. She said, and I quote _"Uber is run by morons in every level. I don't want to get the driver in trouble, I just want my phone back." 
_
How else would you suggest she handle this? Apart from not losing her phone, which I am sure she already acknowledged. She reached out to the driver, no luck. She dealt with the crappy Uber customer service, and then came here as a last resort. I think she handled the whole situation pretty reasonably...but would love to hear your suggestion about what could have been done differently?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

rhodytarheel said:


> When did she ever demand that the guy should be deactivated? She said repeatedly she just wanted her phone back, and was willing to tip him for it...it was Uber that threatened to deactivate him, not her. She said, and I quote _"Uber is run by morons in every level. I don't want to get the driver in trouble, I just want my phone back."
> _
> How else would you suggest she handle this? Apart from not losing her phone, which I am sure she already acknowledged. She reached out to the driver, no luck. She dealt with the crappy Uber customer service, and then came here as a last resort. I think she handled the whole situation pretty reasonably...but would love to hear your suggestion about what could have been done differently?


 she deleted a few posts that were not so friendly lets just say, also because she posted personal info. so you didnt get all the messages she posted, next i did say mistakes happen, its how you handle it. clearly you didnt get a chance to read what i did early on to make that comment that she was demanding at first.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> she deleted a few posts that were not so friendly lets just say, also because she posted personal info. so you didnt get all the messages she posted, next i did say mistakes happen, its how you handle it. clearly you didnt get a chance to read what i did early on to make that comment that she was demanding at first.


OK, fair enough, my bad...was just going on what I saw on here. Late to the game and didn't know some posts were deleted.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

rhodytarheel said:


> OK, fair enough, my bad...was just going on what I saw on here. Late to the game and didn't know some posts were deleted.


 no prob , i just reread all that is left and it sure looks a lot nicer. lol probably because she realized that after getting her phone back. btw went to NC state.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I got my phone back! Thanks guys.
> Mohammed stopped by the restaurant I work at and personally delivered my phone. Yes I gave him a $50 reward like I promised because he drove all the way from New York City to Somerset just to give me my phone back.
> I now feel terrible for stiffing my Uber drivers and I'm going to take Lyft from now on since I personally witnessed how inept the Uber customer service is.
> 3 emails with useless responses, several phone calls with no response, a trip to Hoboken (and a parking ticket), and I finally got my phone back


hey glad to hear you finally got the phone back.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

Did you try calling your phone?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


 Its a really sad story considering you are such a good tipper. Mohammed must be frantically looking for you thanks to that giant tip you left him


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Ah i see you updated. So now take lyft because you think the drivers are better or that lyft is better? They are ALL 4 letter words and treat their drivers like crap and the riders further the cause by not tipping. Gett may be the standout. They actually listen to us and their passengers usually tip well. Uber, lyft and juno all crap with the later following uber like a posterboy


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If you don't tip him, *he has zero incentive to even look for your phone*. Like it or not, you lost your phone and he should not have to lose money because you were careless.
> If you do get a hold of him, offer at least $20 if not more or else he "won't find" your phone.


Maybe to help another human being who made a mistake (sorry from west coast).


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber Fish said:


> Maybe to help another human being who made a mistake (sorry from west coast).


Its not a mistake to repeatedly neglect to tip a person who is driving you in a 2 tonne vehicle for minimim wage. Its greed and it is a lack of concern for your fellow human. On top of that you get to rate this driver who is providing you service in his own vehicle without any benefits or protection


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Its not a mistake to repeatedly neglect to tip a person who is driving you in a 2 tonne vehicle for minimim wage. Its greed and it is a lack of concern for your fellow human. On top of that you get to rate this driver who is providing you service in his own vehicle without any benefits or protection


Minimum wage? Don't you brag all the time here how you make 50 dollars an hour?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Minimum wage? Don't you brag all the time here how you make 50 dollars an hour?


What makes you think i always talk with myself in mind? What i make is irrelevant because i know what the vast majority makes. I am an exception. I prosper by cheating, filtering and being in the right location at the right time. Not everyone is so fortunate as you can see from this forum and by using your brain to understand that 85 cents per mile is slave labor


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The "zero incentive" would even include the minute of time spent to look for the phone.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I guess I'm too nice, noticed a phone in the back seat a few blocks from dropping guy off brought it back to him. Picked him up a few weeks later he left nice comment and tipped me $5. My point is I would have done it regardless of tip, it's called being nice .....good karma man


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> I guess I'm too nice, noticed a phone in the back seat a few blocks from dropping guy off brought it back to him. Picked him up a few weeks later he left nice comment and tipped me $5. My point is I would have done it regardless of tip, it's called being nice .....good karma man


I respect people like you and your opinion. My issue is that if you didnt believe in this karma fairytale you would have returned the phone to ebay because that guy screwed you royally as he exited your vehicle without tipping you for the above and beyond service you rendered.


----------



## PutinHuilo (Jan 21, 2017)

I keep the phones now and sell them for parts . Don't give a rat's ass about pax or uber


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I respect people like you and your opinion. My issue is that if you didnt believe in this karma fairytale you would have returned the phone to ebay because that guy screwed you royally as he exited your vehicle without tipping you for the above and beyond service you rendered.


I don't really believe in karma I'm just nice.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

PutinHuilo said:


> I keep the phones now and sell them for parts . Don't give a rat's ass about pax or uber


Thats correct they clearly dont give 1 about us either. In all honesty if a pax tips the likelyhood of them not getting a middle finger as they exit the car is assured. As soon as you leave without tipping you are lower than scum particularly after you paid 2.99$ after sitting in a drivers car for 20 minutes. I repeat. If you dont tip your driver after feeling like you got a sick deal on a ride then you deserve to get robbed because you just aided in a driver being taken advantage of.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> View attachment 94646
> 
> I don't really believe in karma I'm just nice.


Nice doesnt feed your children and doesnt subsidize 20 minutes of your time plus 10 miles of on your odometer without a tip for a 4$ payout. Nice gets 5 stars that you can not eat and can not use to pay for your kids tuition. A driver deserves much more than minimum wage and they always made much more UNTIL uber and uber riders started to believe they are not required to tip for excellent service from an independent contractor. Youre not delivering a box here. You are driving humans in a 2 tonne hunk of steel that can break or crash at any moment


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Thats correct they clearly dont give 1 about us either. In all honesty if a pax tips the likelyhood of them not getting a middle finger as they exit the car is assured. As soon as you leave without tipping you are lower than scum particularly after you paid 2.99$ after sitting in a drivers car for 20 minutes. I repeat. If you dont tip your driver after feeling like you got a sick deal on a ride then you deserve to get robbed because you just aided in a driver being taken advantage of.


I certainly see your point but I think your anger is missplaced, it should be with Uber for conditioning pax that tip is included almost all my Lyft pax tip. Also I'm sure my attitude might be different if I drove in a big city full of inconsiderate ****** bags. I drive in Boise and most people here are very nice .....kinda like Mayberry.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> I certainly see your point but I think your anger is missplaced, it should be with Uber for conditioning pax that tip is included almost all my Lyft pax tip. Also I'm sure my attitude might be different if I drove in a big city full of inconsiderate ****** bags. I drive in Boise and most people here are very nice .....kinda like Mayberry.


I get alot of out of towners and i really enjoy them even when they dont tip. My beef as you said is specifically with uber and nyc leftists who claim to be do gooders but exit your vehicle after riding for 20 minutes in traffic and paying a wopping 3.94$. These people know full well you just got paid minimum wage as they exit your car.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I get alot of out of towners and i really enjoy them even when they dont tip. My beef as you said is specifically with uber and nyc leftists who claim to be do gooders but exit your vehicle after riding for 20 minutes in traffic and paying a wopping 3.94$. These people know full well you just got paid minimum wage as they exit your car.


We don't have many NYC leftist in Idaho thank god. I have a little tip box on my console that I stock with my own money it helps a lot with tips. If I help with luggage etc and they don't tip it pisses me off but we choose to keep doing it so it's our own fault.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

My biggest beef is the southern cali snowflakes going to school here that order uber to get across BSU campus.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> We don't have many NYC leftist in Idaho thank god. I have a little tip box on my console that I stock with my own money it helps a lot with tips. If I help with luggage etc and they don't tip it pisses me off but we choose to keep doing it so it's our own fault.


We cant have that in nyc. For those of us who want to remain under black and suv dispatch we are forced to maintain 4.8 rating. Having a tip box is offensive to cupcakes who just ensured their driver locked in minimum wage. Its funny here. The drivers hate these liberals they drive but many vote along the same lines. After i started driving my political tendencies shifted way right of the middle after being a fly on the wall servicing these self absorbed manhattanites


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> We don't have many NYC leftist in Idaho thank god. I have a little tip box on my console that I stock with my own money it helps a lot with tips. If I help with luggage etc and they don't tip it pisses me off but we choose to keep doing it so it's our own fault.


I envy you. I live in a mixed nyc suburb where there is a healthy mix of leftists to normal americans but i am just miles from liberal mecca. My wife will never move from here regardless of how much i plead and beg. I was not always right. I votet for obama first time around when i was yount and stupid. Back then i was only responsible for rent, phone and beer. As soon as real life started things changed overnight.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> We cant have that in nyc. For those of us who want to remain under black and suv dispatch we are forced to maintain 4.8 rating. Having a tip box is offensive to cupcakes who just ensured their driver locked in minimum wage. Its funny here. The drivers hate these liberals they drive but many vote along the same lines. After i started driving my political tendencies shifted way right of the middle after being a fly on the wall servicing these self absorbed manhattanites


You should move to Idaho where we irrigate our potatoes with liberal tears.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Fill with uber they will contact the driver for you.... Advice time pay him for returning it to you. You are costing him time and money that he could be making. Now if it in my car so homeless guy just got a phone.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> You should move to Idaho where we irrigate our potatoes with liberal tears.


I really would love to but its a dream like the driverless cars in manhattan


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


What's it worth to you? I can call my buddy and he'll find it for you but he's not cheap


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Myxx said:


> What's it worth to you? I can call my buddy and he'll find it for you but he's not cheap
> 
> View attachment 94846


I wonder if dogg was a hillary biotch


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't understand why you guys keep asking did she tip? I done almost 1000 trips half was pool , if I remember correct I received only two rider to tip me only. It like 0.4 %. 1 out of 250. I never expected tip from pool ride. Some pool trips are so frustrating. I always wish they left something, I would throw away it. 
Btw I had returned the phone to a nice customer ( uber X tipped me ) and gave me another money when I returned the phone.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Dixon said:


> I don't understand why you guys keep asking did she tip? I done almost 1000 trips half was pool , if I remember correct I received only two rider to tip me only. It like 0.4 %. 1 out of 250. I never expected tip from pool ride. Some pool trips are so frustrating. I always wish they left something, I would throw away it.
> Btw I had returned the phone to a nice customer ( uber X tipped me ) and gave me another money when I returned the phone.


We ask because we know she didnt. Spread the word. If you want your phone back you need to tip. If you dont want to be 1 starred you need to tip. If you dont want driver to take longest route you need to tip. If you want drive to help with bags tip. Water tip. Conversation tip. Open doors tip. Wait a minute longer tip. Good experience tip. Without tips yellow will be crowned the better experience and alternative


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

As noted go through UBER and they will help you contact driver.
As a driver if I'm not contacted/notified within an hour or 2 I will likely have dropped it off at a police station or the Uber office if close to downtown.
If I'm contacted I will only return if they seem nice and offer to make it worth my while. Considering return mileage and lost work time $20 is usually a good starting point to entice your driver.

If a passenger is not immediately open to "making it worth my while" odds are I'll tell them it's already at the police station (and then make sure it's there either before or right away).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> What makes you think i always talk with myself in mind? What i make is irrelevant because i know what the vast majority makes. I am an exception. I prosper by cheating, filtering and being in the right location at the right time. Not everyone is so fortunate as you can see from this forum and by using your brain to understand that 85 cents per mile is slave labor


OR you actually are broke... if I made 50 dollars an hour on Uber I would be singing their praises.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> OR you actually are broke... if I made 50 dollars an hour on Uber I would be singing their praises.


You have very good reason to be a sceptic. Atleast we agree on that. Most drivers are broke and getting worse thanks to uber. I am a spectator here. I am behind the wheel less than 20 hours a week some weeks less than 10. My 50$ net per hour buys me bread and butter. At no time did i claim to be doing great with uber. Now if i can average 50$ an hour and be able to keep that up a solid 40 hours a week then i would be an uber poster child. Mostly my lack or hours on the job is due to me hating the working conditions and possibly being comfortable with the tail wind and windfalls i received prior to uber. I am not here to complain about life. I am here because i think uber is evil.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Whenever I lose sonething, I go to the last place I remember seeing it..maybe you should go to the place Mo picked you up and request a ride..do it over and over again till Mo arrives!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Oh heavens No!! If you participated in the #deleteuber protest, you wouldnt be in this situation!! Next time, dont use scab companies! LOL


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Irresponsibility on your part doesn't constitute an emergency for Mohammad! He is probably busy as Hell shuffling cheap ass pool riders around which I just don't understand! Grow up, act responsible and tip your drivers the work in the service industry and it's customary to tip! Should you be unable to tip because of financial constraints TAKE THE BUS!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

75drive said:


> Irresponsibility on your part doesn't constitute an emergency for Mohammad! He is probably busy as Hell shuffling cheap ass pool riders around which I just don't understand! Grow up, act responsible and tip your drivers the work in the service industry and it's customary to tip! Should you be unable to tip because of financial constraints TAKE THE BUS!


I had a minimum fare rider recently who forgot something in the car. I came my to realize when he called me about 20 minutes later. His item was in the car. It was a busy Saturday night and I told the guy that I would drop what I do and deliver it to him righ away. And so I did. That $5.00 tip he had given me made my decision quick. Regardless I would have preserved and safely delivered the item to him but at my own convenience. However, the $5.00 tip told me he was an innately good person and we need more people like him. I missed some trips but I was glad that I returned the favor so quickly.

Lesson learned: cheapskates should at least show some decency and tip if they are getting a good service for very cheap. Then they have the right to ask for reciprocal action. KARMA is a *****. Mohammed probably will give her the phone if nobody else got it before he did. But, only at his own convenience.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Look back, Jen got her phone back and she tipped $50. A happy ending for all


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JenniferP said:


> I took an Uber Pool home from a night out with my friends on Saturday night. I was pretty drunk and I left my phone in the Uber. Realized it the next morning when I couldn't find my phone. Then I tracked my iPhone and it was in New York City.
> I tried to call it and no one would answer. I called the driver and got the error message from Uber. Nobody from Uber is being helpful. Meanwhile I see my phone going all over New York City so it has to be in the Uber. The phone died today and its last reported location was on 312 5th Avenue.
> Mohammed, if you're reading this I would like you to give me my phone back. I rode in your Toyota Camry from Morristown to Bridgewater at 1:15 AM Sunday January 29.


Swipe your phone and suck up the loss. You're SOL and maybe should control your liquor better. Try sobriety. Allows you to see your flaws more clearly for correction.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

atthehop said:


> Just report it stolen so it cannot be activated on someone's account.


It ain't hard to jail break it and only att keeps a blacklist and cell phone companies don't communicate with one another regarding this. Guy is screwed unless the driver has integrity and why should he when riders are less than pleasant most times. Especially the drunks.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

NJWanderer said:


> Sorry, I am from NJ forest. What is NSF? I am getting different answers from google.


Not sufficient funds


----------



## cathy2011 (Feb 1, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Please don't misquote me sir...
> Obviously you weren't in a reputable taxi.
> 
> View attachment 94060
> ...


----------



## cathy2011 (Feb 1, 2017)

So Yellow Cab isn't reputable? 
The driver wanted to charge me fare both ways to bring it back, said it was company policy.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

cathy2011 said:


> So Yellow Cab isn't reputable?
> The driver wanted to charge me fare both ways to bring it back, said it was company policy.


Small price to pay, Id say.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> We cant have that in nyc. For those of us who want to remain under black and suv dispatch we are forced to maintain 4.8 rating. Having a tip box is offensive to cupcakes who just ensured their driver locked in minimum wage. Its funny here. The drivers hate these liberals they drive but many vote along the same lines. After i started driving my political tendencies shifted way right of the middle after being a fly on the wall servicing these self absorbed manhattanites


You need tips when you are making $4.50 a mile, $0.80 a minute (UberSUV) and $3.75 a mile, $0.65 a minute (UberBLACK)

As Shangsta also pointed out, you claim to make $50 an hour, why do you need tips on top of that anyways? If I were making $50 an hour consistently, I wouldn't give a damn about tips...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You need tips when you are making $4.50 a mile, $0.80 a minute (UberSUV) and $3.75 a mile, $0.65 a minute (UberBLACK)
> 
> As Shangsta also pointed out, you claim to make $50 an hour, why do you need tips on top of that anyways? If I were making $50 an hour consistently, I wouldn't give a damn about tips...


I dont need tips. I want tips. If you include the hours i am sleeping, babysitting, taking a dump, ignoring fares i dont like from the comfort if my couch then i dont make any more than the average driver. It all depends on how you look at life. I am not not happy spending 30 hours out of 40 hours online being less than productive. While i can not count my idle hours waiting for a 1 hit wonder as work-time, i am also not on vacation either. I am still trying yo understand why you fellas are sceptical of a driver who has higher than 100$ gross per fare? What exactly is so unbelievable about this and why does the prospect of being online for 40 hours to make net 500-1000$ per week sound so amazing? Is it because you are actually behind the wheel and making the same? Wouldn't that make you the standout? Anyways if hardworkers like yourself think me a super uber then i must be doing something right


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I dont need tips. I want tips. If you include the hours i am sleeping, babysitting, taking a dump, ignoring fares i dont like from the comfort if my couch then i dont make any more than the average driver. It all depends on how you look at life. I am not not happy spending 30 hours out of 40 hours online being less than productive. While i can not count my idle hours waiting for a 1 hit wonder as work-time, i am also not on vacation either. I am still trying yo understand why you fellas are sceptical of a driver who has higher than 100$ gross per fare? What exactly is so unbelievable about this and why does the prospect of being online for 40 hours to make net 500-1000$ per week sound so amazing? Is it because you are actually behind the wheel and making the same? Wouldn't that make you the standout? Anyways if hardworkers like yourself think me a super uber then i must be doing something right


I'm not skeptical that you can make $50 an hour GROSS, I'm a Select driver, I've earned nearly $150 an hour NET before. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/

But you'll never hear me use that rare/uncommon earnings as a basis of my ongoing earnings.

If everyone took into consideration that they have 16 hours down time for every 8 hours worked, not to mention 48 hours in a weekend, no one is earning any money. Lol.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Beware of asking for an upfront tip for returning items.

http://kdvr.com/2017/02/14/uber-driver-returns-womans-purse-after-officer-sends-him-text-and-selfie/


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

When you took UberPool you were screwing him over. Why would he give a crap about your phone?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not skeptical that you can make $50 an hour GROSS, I'm a Select driver, I've earned nearly $150 an hour NET before.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/
> 
> But you'll never hear me use that rare/uncommon earnings as a basis of my ongoing earnings.
> ...


Not gross. NET. I dont know how to consider my downtime in my house so i dont consider it. I only consider the time in my car and that is palatable while working this dead end god forsaken job. I guess the flexibility and relatively high hourly behind the wheel keep me doing this, though if i found something more challenging than holding a steering wheel at night shift i would gladly take it at half the hourly.


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Beware of asking for an upfront tip for returning items.
> 
> http://kdvr.com/2017/02/14/uber-driver-returns-womans-purse-after-officer-sends-him-text-and-selfie/


Yeah, someone made that threat to me as well. I learned my lesson nothing gets found in my car.

This thread was money Beeee Teee Dubs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In the WTF department.......










This was the Galaxy 7 phone I returned back in January, I just now noticed a message in my compliments page for all to see forever!! I couldn't figure out for the past few weeks why pax kept making comments like, "Well, I'd better make sure I have my phone!" As they got out of my car.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

atthehop said:


> Just report it stolen so it cannot be activated on someone's account.


That would be filing a FALSE report.. the phone was lost by the pax, not stolen.

I have wasted both time and money returning 2 phones (no tip on ride or returning phones). I now have a 3rd one, Uber deactivated my account due to low ratings, good luck with getting it back!    Neither one mentioned my returning the phones, that's how ungrateful pax's are.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> I'm wondering if she will leave a tip next time.


Most likely NOT... that's why she ordered a pool! Returned 2 phones, no tip on ride, no tip on returning phone... total waste of both time, gas, and money!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I didn't tip my Uber driver's and now I feel horrible. I promise I'll tip Mohammed well if he gives me my phone back. It has like my whole life on it.
> I want to talk to Uber because emails back and forth are doing nothing!


That's the trouble with people today... "It has like my whole life on it". It is a instrument not an appendage.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> All items left in my car go in a golf course water hazard if i wasn't tipped. Lesson: Tip your driver you're riding at 1/3 what a cab costs and you can afford it cheapskate.


Golf course water hazard, Do you use a DRIVER  Or a pitching wedge?


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Golf course water hazard, Do you use a DRIVER  Or a pitching wedge?


Frisbee toss as i pass by....one was ringing as i sailed it out my window.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sueron said:


> Golf course water hazard, Do you use a DRIVER  Or a pitching wedge?


I prefer throwing it out the window as I drive over a river. That way, the last known location is a river


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

JenniferP said:


> I got my phone back! Thanks guys.
> Mohammed stopped by the restaurant I work at and personally delivered my phone. Yes I gave him a $50 reward like I promised because he drove all the way from New York City to Somerset just to give me my phone back.
> I now feel terrible for stiffing my Uber drivers and I'm going to take Lyft from now on since I personally witnessed how inept the Uber customer service is.
> 3 emails with useless responses, several phone calls with no response, a trip to Hoboken (and a parking ticket), and I finally got my phone back


"Mohammed stopped by the restaurant I work at" JenniferP, you of all people should know that tips are not only appreciated, but needed. Not knowing what your exact duties are where you work at that restaurant, but if a server, how would you like to wait on a customer, they get what they wanted, on time and you get ZERO for a tip. That is what you did to Mohammed. Something to think about, when you take the next ride, but also noted that you will tip in the future.  As a side note, happy you received your phone and gave him the $50.00...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> In the WTF department.......
> 
> View attachment 98064
> 
> ...


Can other people see the compliments? How and where can they access it?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Can other people see the compliments? How and where can they access it?


Yes they can look at a drivers rating and see it from there, so they get an idea who and what type of personality they are riding with. I have a friend who has been driving for Uber for a couple of years and some pax left his car smelling like ass and armpits. Then this lady got in next and even though he told her it was the previous pax, she still gave him 1 star and in the comments section she put " major hygiene issue, needs to bathe. " My friend battled explaining himself to every pax that got in the car there after til he told me he went down to the Greenlight Hub and explained the situation to them and they took it off. ....Yeah.....I should head down there myself.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

They see this once the driver accepts the ping? So there are negative comments too? Can drivers see these negative comments somehow? All I can see are 5 star compliments. Do we have to go to a greenlight hub to see negative feedback?

How come we can't leave comments about passengers? That way you could write, "This guy is a tipper" or "passenger drooled on my seat".


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> They see this once the driver accepts the ping? So there are negative comments too? Can drivers see these negative comments somehow? All I can see are 5 star compliments.


Under ratings they see the good stuff in Rider Compliments in "Notes.". Under Rider Feedback they see the bad but it only keeps negative comments for a short period of time. I think 3 or 4 weeks. My friend couldn't wait that long so he had it taken off in 2 days. If you have nothing negative in the past 30 days it will say " No issues reported." My problem is that guy wrote that in my "Compliments." That sh*t STAYS! I gotta go to the Greenlight Hub to get it off.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

drivers should just return things right away, if i lost my phone id want it back asap, just take a 10 minute break at sbucks and tell them to meet you, plus if you keep avoiding the pax, she/he is going to the cops and you can get screwed......


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Under ratings they see the good stuff in Rider Compliments in "Notes.". Under Rider Feedback they see the bad but it only keeps negative comments for a short period of time. I think 3 or 4 weeks.


Ok cool, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> drivers should just return things right away, if i lost my phone id want it back asap, just take a 10 minute break at sbucks and tell them to meet you, plus if you keep avoiding the pax, she/he is going to the cops and you can get screwed......


He got his phone that night. He just didn't know I was on my way when he typed that.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How come we can't leave comments about passengers? That way you could write, "This guy is a tipper" or "passenger drooled on my seat".


That was my biggest complaint, It's a one way street, proving that Uber doesn't give a damn about drivers, and believe the gospel of PAX.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> drivers should just return things right away, if i lost my phone id want it back asap, just take a 10 minute break at sbucks and tell them to meet you, plus if you keep avoiding the pax, she/he is going to the cops and you can get screwed......


Nope, I will return stuff for money and at my convenience.

It's not a driver's job to bring you a phone you lost for no tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cathy2011 said:


> So Yellow Cab isn't reputable?
> The driver wanted to charge me fare both ways to bring it back, said it was company policy.


It probobly is company policy and it's probobly allowed by local rules.

He didn't leave your phone in the car, you did. His time isn't free, your lucky that he wasn't like the uber drivers and the driver didn't just chuck it in a trash can somewhere, a promise of getting a paid trip to return an item is all that it takes to hold onto something and report it as lost and found.

Just because there is no one in the car doesn't mean that it isn't costing them money to drive to you.

My taxi costs me about $10 out of pocket per hour to operate irregardless of whether or not there is someone in the car or not. So to make minimum wage i need $19.25 per hour in gross revenue, since there are slow times of the day (IE 3:00-4:00 AM) i need $25+ for most hours.

http://www.cityofmyrtlebeach.com/police/forms/Complaint Form.pdf

If you don't beleive me fill out this form and see what happens...

It's not hard to look this stuff up.


----------



## JenniferP (Jan 30, 2017)

Can I stop getting emails about this? The driver returned my phone weeks ago and I paid him 50 bucks.


----------

